# what should i do to make dayan 4x4 like Felik :)) ?



## chikato_tan (Jan 8, 2011)

i bought one this morning , and all i can say is that it`s horrible , it`s really hard to turn ,5 degree cut , like a Studio 3x3 . Any advice?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 8, 2011)

Break it in and lube??


----------



## irontwig (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess what? You might have to adjust the tension, lube it and work it in.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 8, 2011)

for how long ?


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2011)

Felik's has special cubes that no-one else can buy.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 8, 2011)

do you mean , he has his own way to use it , like how to lube it ?
the cubes are almost the same , i have a 4x4 Dayan , and he has it too


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2011)

Faz's cubes are manufactured specifically for him; the Dayan 4x4 you buy online is very different to the one Feliks has.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 8, 2011)

wow , i didn`t know that .


----------



## flan (Jan 8, 2011)

Its unfair how some people are treated isnt it!


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 8, 2011)

chikato_tan said:


> wow , i didn`t know that .


 
lol??? to bad you cant read sarcasm on the internet. just break it in and lube it. feliks has probably broken his in for hundreds of hours by now lol.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 8, 2011)

it`s fine , it`s just depend on my skill , i can live with that .


----------



## splinteh (Jan 9, 2011)

Lube it, play with it, and it'll probably get better over time. You don't need the BEST-SUPER-MEGA-AWESOME-FAZ cube to be fast.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> lol??? to bad you cant read sarcasm on the internet. just break it in and lube it. feliks has probably broken his in for hundreds of hours by now lol.


 
STFU, he doesn't know that! 

In reality, chikato_tan, Feliks merely just does what every cuber does, break it in, tension it, and lubricate it. The cube fits his cubing style, but that doesn't mean it's going to fit everyone's.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 12, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> lol??? to bad you cant read sarcasm on the internet. just break it in and lube it. feliks has probably broken his in for hundreds of hours by now lol.


 
What a wasted opportunity to turn this into an epic thread.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 12, 2011)

Lube the innermost white core with Lubix if you have it. Also remove the plastic nubs from the white core pieces. That means totally dismantling it 100% down to screws. Everyone asks how to lube Dayan 4x4s and make them better. I'll have to make a tutorial on how I got mine decent... once I get a camera


----------



## EricReese (Jan 12, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> What a wasted opportunity to turn this into an epic thread.


 
Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Lars (Jan 12, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> What a wasted opportunity to turn this into an epic thread.


 
lmao'ed


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2011)

joey said:


> *Felik's* has special cubes that no-one else can buy.


 


aronpm said:


> *Faz's* cubes are manufactured specifically for him; the Dayan 4x4 you buy online is very different to the one Feliks has.


 
Lrn2spell.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes said:


> Lrn2spell.


 
It's not learning to spell that's the problem, it is correcting their grammar that is the problem.


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2011)

His name is Felik.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 13, 2011)

joey said:


> His name is Felik.


 
Only in England.


----------

